# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  10,5 Jahre alternativ gegen Prostata-CA,Ihre Meinung zu meiner PK-Historie wäre mir w

## Dietrich.W.

Hallo!
Nach 10,5 Jahren alternativem Kampf gegen Prostata-CA mußte ich im Februar diesen Jahres einsehen, daß dem Anteil des Krebses-der hormonabhängig ist-so nicht weiter beizukommen ist. Bei einem PSA von 959 in KW-09-2009 entschloß ich mich zur Hormonblokade als einzige schulmedizienische Maßnahme bisher.
In meiner PK-Historie habe ich heute den bisherigen Verlauf von 6/1998 bis heute (KW 26/09) dargestellt.
IHRE MEINUNG würde mich sehr interessieren und ich bedanke mich schon jetzt dafür, falls ich nicht alles beantworten kann.
Die besten Genesungswünsche und viele Grüße!
Dietrich.W.

----------


## christinew

Hallo, wie sahen denn die bisherigen alternativen Maßnahmen aus, da kann ich dem Profil aber nichts entnehmen, ansonsten sind die vergangenen 10,5 Jahre natürlich ein tolles Ergebnis.
Nähere Angaben würden nicht nur mich, wahrscheinlich auch andere interessieren.
Christine

----------


## Sussie

Lieber Dietrich

ich würde die alternativen Maßnahmen auch gerne wissen.

Liebe Grüße
Sussie

----------


## Pierrot

> Lieber Dietrich
> 
> ich würde die alternativen Maßnahmen auch gerne wissen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Sussie


Mich auch!

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, grüß Dich Dietrich.W.

muß schon sagen, daß Du sehr viel Mut in den vergangenen Jahren bewiesen hast und nun hast Du in der letzten Februar Woche 09 deine BH begonnen mit aPSA von 959 ng/ml beginnent bis dieser Woche bei PSA 4,27 ng/ml entsprechen 18 Wochen od. Rund 4 Monate ist enorm!

Testosteron liegt bei < 20 ng/dl = < 0,2 ng/ml bis hier hast Du es gut erreicht aber PSA Wert läßt sich nicht, wie erwartet noch niedriger zu bringen, denn es werden mindestens noch 3 - 4 Monate wenn nicht noch mehr bis der PSA Wert < 0,05 ng/ml = 5 ng/dl liegt und dieser Level auch noch etwa 9 Monate halten, das ist verflixt schwer!

Du hast in einem anderem Thread geschrieben, daß bei Dir ein LHRH – Analoga  Leuprorelinacetat verwendet wird, welches denn? Eligard® oder Trenantone®; nimmst Du weiter hin Bicalutamid-50 mg 1 Tab./d und Finasterid-5 mg 1 Tab./d ein? 

Eventuell soltest Du umdisponieren -jetzt kommt es da auf an ob Du- von Eligard auf Trenantone oder Trenantone auf Plenaxis oder Degarelix! Proscar Wirkstoff Finasterid 5 mg wechseln auf Avodart Wirkstoff Dutasterid 0,5 mg 3/d; Bicalutamid-50 mg 1 Tab./d weiterhin einnehmen!

Im August 2008 wurden in einem Knochenszintigramm div. Metastasen festgestellt und von Zometa hast Du aber nichts geschrieben! Warum nicht oder vergessen anzugeben? An sonst darauf bestehen, daß Du Zomata erhältst!

Wegen der Gefahr bei HB bzw. ADT, Osteoporose zu bekommen solltest Du mindestens 500 - 600 mg Calcium mit Vigantoletten D³ 1000 - 2000 I.E. einnehmen und gelegentlich mal die Knochendichte mittels qCT messen lassen, muß privat bezahlt werden und ich schätze ca 70 - 100 €; Vigantoletten D³ 1000 I.E. kosten 90 St. etwa 8,00 €

Soweit zu deiner Bitte. Sollte ich es Dir nicht klar genug definiert haben, werde ich es Dir gerne verständlicher darlegen und Wünsche Dir alles Gute zu deiner Therapie
Helmut

----------


## Dietrich.W.

Hollo Helmut,
vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Stellungnahme und Vorschläge. Die Hormonblokade-Medikamente nehme ich wie im Werdegang angegeben, allerdings habe ich nur die Wirkstoffe benannt, ein Bisphosphonat, mit Ibandronsäure 50mg nehme ich erst seit gestern ein und in der Bestückung werde ich mal die nächsten 3 Monate weitermachen und dann neu nachdenken. Was ich sofort von Deinen Vorschlägen übernehmen werde ist die Calcium-Zusatzeinnahme mit den "Vigantoletten D3 1000 IE. Biher vor der Einnahme der Ibandronsäur 50 mg war mein Calcium-Spiegel immer normal im Mittelfeld, was jetzt ja ohne zusätzliche Calciumeinnahme ändern würde.
Ich gebe keine Fabrikate an, sondern nur die Haupt-Wirkstoffe und ich lasse mir auch keine Infusionengeben, bis jetzt wenigens, deshalb auch meine Suche nach Tabletten stat Depotspritzen.
Übrigens ich habe den größten Teil meiner Kindheit und die Jugend in Augsburg und danach noch viel Zeit in den bayerischen Landen und Alpen verbracht.
Vielen Dank und viele Grüße!
Dietrich

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Dietrich,

ich habe einmal Deine PSA-Entwicklung nachfolgend grafisch dargestellt und wegen des großen Dynamikbereiches für die Ordinate eine logarithmische Teilung gewählt.





Die Darstellung zeigt, dass Dein Karzinom über die Jahre recht gleichmäßig gewachsen ist unabhängig von Deinen alternativen Maßnahmen. Beschleunigt/explodiert ist dann Dein PK mit der Metastasenbildung. Als Sofortmaßnahme solltest Du unbedingt mit Zometainfusionen beginnen, um Schlimmeres zu verhindern.
Mit Deiner Meinung, dass der hormonabhängige Teil des Karzinoms Dir Probleme bereitet, unterliegst Du einem Irrtum. Dieser Teil Deines Krebses ist mit Hormonblockade leicht zu beherrschen aber den aneuploiden Teil Deines Krebses- zur Hauptsache verantwortlich für Deine Metastasen- wirst Du nicht mehr unter Kontrolle bekommen. Ich kann Dir nur empfehlen einen sehr erfahrenen Urologen/Onkologen zu suchen, um noch ein paar ordentliche Lebensjahre zu haben.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Dietrich.W.

Hallo Chritinew, Sussie, Pierrot !
Mein bisheriger Kampf bestand aus der Anwendung eines Sammelsuriums der unterschiedlichsten Alternativen "Heilmethoden", Schwerpunkte werde ich in meinem "Profil" noch nachtragen. Da ich aber jetzt bei einer Schulmedizienischen Vorgehensweise "gelandet" bin, werde ich jetzt mehr im Sinne dieser Rubrik auf das konzentrieren, was ich jetzt noch zusätzlich tue und tun kann.
Bis bald wieder und viele Grüße!
Dietrich

----------


## Anonymous1

> IHRE MEINUNG würde mich sehr interessieren


Hallo lieber Dietrich,

bei mir regt sich die Frage, was Dich mehr interessiert: die Meinung zu Deiner bisherigen oder eher die zu Deiner zukünftigen Strategie und zu deiner persönlichen Entscheidung, mit der Prostatakrebs-Erkrankung umzugehen.

Zum Bisherigen möchte ich nicht viel sagen, denn das ist ja eine ganz individuelle, persönliche Entscheidung, die auch jeder persönlich tragen soll und muss. Außer, dass ich mich so nicht entschieden hätte, weil mir die Priorität, möglichst lange noch mit meinen Lieben zusammen zu sein und meine Enkel zu erleben wie sie gedeihen, wichtiger ist als volle sexuelle Leistungsfähigkeit beispielsweise. Auch könnte Dein Weg bei den Mitgliedern in der von mir betreuten SHG wohl kaum als empfehlenswert akzeptiert werden, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.

Zu Deiner Zukunft hat Dir Helmut mit Zometa einen guten wichtigen Hinweis gegeben. Ich wünsche Dir, dass Dir die Knochen keine schmerzhaften Probleme bereiten. Alles Gute.

----------


## Dietrich.W.

Hallo Knut,
vielen Dank für die Verlaufsdarstellung, zeigt erst richtig das Ausmaß dieser Fehlentwicklung. Mir ist seit längerem klar, daß ich 2007 hätte umdenken müssen. Wenn ich aber so sehe was die so rechtzeitig behandelten Kameraden alles erleiden muten und müssen und daß ich Mitte 2008 noch halbsoalte Wanderer am Rheinsteig noch deutlich abgehängt habe, war insgesamt mein Weg nicht so schlecht und jetzt sind mir Eure Tipps sehr wichtig.
Viele Grüße!
Dietrich

----------


## Dietrich.W.

Hallo Dieter,
vielen Dank für Deinen Beitrag, mich interessiert das Jetzt und 
Zukunft (die erste Enkelwelle ist 14 - 21 Jahre, die zweite beginnt mit einem Jahr).
Zometa mag die höchste Wirksamkeit haben, gibt es leider aber nicht als Tabletten.
Viele Grüße!
Dietrich

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Dietrich.W.,
Du treibst ein gefährliches Spiel... 



> von Dietrich.W.:Zometa mag die höchste Wirksamkeit haben, gibt es leider aber nicht als Tabletten.


 ...und nicht nur das! Denn mit nur Tabletten kannst Du deinen Magen mit ruinieren und unter Umständen auch noch einen Magendurchbruch erleiden und dann?
Bei den *Bisphosphonate* kannst Du sehen mit welchen mit wieviel fachen Wirkung die einzelnen Wirkstoffe haben gegenüber den Tabletten!

Machen Knochen widerstandsfähig gegen Abbau und Metastasen. Töten nicht Krebszellen! 

*Aredia® (Infusion)* Pamidronat Wirkungsgrad:*100-fach)* 	Heute wird eher das wirksamere Zometa verwendet. Knochenschmerzen bei zu schneller Infusion. Gefahr von Osteonekrose! (selten) 

*Bondronat®* (Infusion)	*Ibandronat* Wirkungsgrad* 5000-**fach*	Das Zweitbeste Bisphosphonat. Knochenschmerzen bei zu schneller Infusion.

*Fosamax® (Tabletten)* Alendronat (Wirkungsgrad:* 1000-fach)*  

*Zometa® (Infusion) Zoledronat* (Wirkungsgrad :*10.000-fach)* 	Heute das am häufigsten verwendete Bisphosphonat. Knochenschmerzen und grippeähnliche Symptome bei zu schneller Infusion. Gefahr von Osteonekrose! (selten)

Es gibt ein Sprichwort das heist "Erstens kommt es anderst als Zweitens wie man denkt!"
Es ist deine Entscheidung, viel Glück!
Helmut

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Dietrich



> Zometa mag die höchste Wirksamkeit haben, gibt es leider aber nicht als Tabletten.


Deine Meinung zu Tabletten ist unverständlich. Die Körperverfügbarkeit und damit die Wirksamkeit von Arzneistoffen ist sehr von der individuellen Verarbeitung des Verdauungstraktes abhängig. Deren Verabfolgung ist im allgemeinen lediglich der Bequemlichkeit geschuldet. Ganz abgesehen von Nebenwirkungen die sich direkt im Verdauungstrakt bemerkbar machen und die Wirkstoffnebenwirkungen noch potenzieren können.

Die wirksamste und am besten steuerbare Applikation eines Arzneistoffes erfolgt direkt in die Blutbahn oder wie das bei modernen Depotwirkstoffen geschieht subcutan oder intramuskulär. Ausnahmen gibt es hierbei zwar auch, wie z.B. bei Impfstoffen und Arzneistoffen, die direkt auf den Verdauungstrakt wirken sollen, ansonsten gilt aber das vorhin gesagte.

Gruß, Heribert

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Dieter,

es wäre interessant, zu vernehmen, *warum* Du Infusionen ablehnst. Je nach Deiner Antwort liessen sich Vorschläge formulieren, um es Dir zu erleichtern, in eine Infusionstherapie einzusteigen.

Gruss

Jürg

----------


## Dietrich.W.

Hallo Helmut,
vielen Dank für Deine Mitteilung, für den Anfang nehme ich den Wirkstoff, der im Ibandronat drin ist, nur in Tablettenform. Dann muß ich erst mal Testen, inwieweit Knochenabbau stattfindet. Das mit der Vielfachwirkung ist mir noch nicht klar, denn was wird verglichen z.B eine Tablette pro Tag mit einer Infusion je Woche?
Bis bald mal wieder!
Dietrich

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Dieter,

auch ich kann deine Abneigung von Infusionen nicht verstehen. Ich bin ein fan davon, ob Vit. C, Entgiftungen, Bakterien, Viren u.v.m.

Ich bin schon so lange dabei, daß das nur über Ports möglich ist. 

Wie andere Freunde auch, bekomme ich Zometa seit über 4 Jahren, meiner Meinung nach die einzige Möglichkeit, die Metastasierung im Griff zu behalten. Mir ist das trotz verschlechterung der Malignität gut gelungen. Auch eine zurückhaltende Therapie, mag da behilflich sein. Ich bin seit Nov. Dez. 2004 schmerzfrei.

Schone deinen Magen und andere Organe und lass infundieren.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Dieterich,

zu Deinem Fall melde ich mich noch einmal, nicht um Dir noch etwas aus der Schulmedizin zu sagen, etwa Chemotherapie mit Taxotere beispielsweise, sondern weil ich über Deine Krankheitsentwicklung etwas zum besseren Verständnis beisteuern möchte für alle mitlesenden Neuerkrankten oder diejenigen, die interessiert sind und noch nicht so tief in der Materie sind.




> Hallo Knut,
> vielen Dank für die Verlaufsdarstellung, zeigt erst richtig das Ausmaß dieser Fehlentwicklung. Mir ist seit längerem klar, daß ich 2007 hätte umdenken müssen.


Das sehe ich anders. Die logarithmische Darstellung des PSA-Wertes verschleiert regelrecht den dramatischen PSA-Anstieg ab 2007. Bei gleichmäßiger Darstellung (PSA auf y-Achse) zeigt sich korrekt die Fehlentwicklung:



Wann Du hättest reagieren müssen ist die andere Frage. Dazu wird es sicherlich, je nach Gusto, viele verschiedene Ansichten geben. Würde man die Mehrheit nehmen, dann glaube ich, dass die meisten den Handlungsbedarf bereits in der Nähe von Millennium sehen.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Dietrich,

ich möchte Dir keine Angst machen, aber aus Deinen Äußerungen schließe ich, dass Dir der Ernst Deiner Lage noch nicht bewusst ist. Es ist Dir z.B. nicht klar, dass Du schnell einen umfangreichen Schutz gegen Deine Knochenmetastasen benötigst, denn Du wärst nicht der Erste, der wegen Wirbelbruch im Rollstuhl landet. Deshalb möchte ich noch einmal eindringlich darauf hinweisen, in der kommenden Woche mit der ersten Zometainfusion zu beginnen. Als ausgebildeter Ingenieur hast Du natürlich, wie der nun größere Zeitabstand zwischen den PSA-Messungen zeigt, gemerkt, dass die PSA-Absenkung durch die Hormonblockade in den Nadir einmündet. Zur Verdeutlichung habe ich eine kleine Grafik- Abszisse in Tagen- gemacht, und der Nadir wird um 4 liegen.





So ein hoher Nadir bedeutet meistens nichts Gutes, d.h. die Hormontherapie wird nicht lange wirken. Deshalb möchte ich Dir eine zweite Empfehlung geben, und zwar morgen den Telefonhörer zu ergreifen und mit dem für fortgeschrittenen PK erfahrenen Urologen FE einen Termin zu vereinbaren, um die Hormontherapie nicht einfach verpuffen zu lassen. Helmut 2 kann Dir alle notwendigen Informationen zum Urologen FE liefern.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Dietrich.W.

Hallo Hansi.B. Konrad!
Infusionen habe ich bisher abgelehnt als etwas Endgültiges und nicht beeinflußbares, aber das war vor der Hormonblokade und vielleicht werde ich in Ausnahmefällen davon abweichen. Ich war bis vor 3 Monaten voll berufstätig (als Selbständiger) und konnte meiner Therapie nicht immer die nötige Aufmerksamkeit widmen.
Aus den Aprikosenkernen gibt es zwei Extrakte, die ich seit 5 Monaten nehme, bestens vertrage: "Vitamin B17 (1000 mg/Tag in 4 Portionen, "Vitamin" B15 (400 mg/Tag) in 4 Portionen.
Ich nehme alle Tabletten, Kapseln in Bananen stückchen ein und 
einige Stückchen Apfel, Tomate o.Ä. ein trinke dazu eine Wasser/ Teemischung, so kann ich bisher alles vertragen.

----------


## Dietrich.W.

Hallo Dieter aus Husum,
-ich habe in der ganzen Literatur bei Prostata-Ca keinen Beweis gefunden, das entweder die Schulmedizien oder die Alternativmedizien bei Organerhaltender Therapie einen Zeitvorteil in der Lebens verlängerung verbuchen kann.
-ich würde mich wieder so entscheiden, nur wie gesagt, etwa 2 Jahre früher die HB als Ergänzung hinzunehmen.
-jetzt wird es für mich auf jeden Fall schwerer werden.
Viele Grüße von Dietrich.W.

----------


## Dietrich.W.

Hallo und danke für die Verlausdarstellung vom PSA seit Beginn der HB vor 4 Monaten, den ca - Wert von 4 habe ich mir auch schon ausgerechnet, daß könnte auch mein Normalwert von vor 12 Jahren sein, denn ich habe ja noch alle Organe vollständig.
In 2 Wochen ist eine neue Depotspritze fällig, bis dahin muß ich klarsehen und mich entscheiden.
Vielen Dank und viele Grüße von Dietrich.W.

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, güßt euch Dietrich und Knut,



> von Knut: So ein hoher Nadir bedeutet meistens nichts Gutes, d.h. die Hormontherapie wird nicht lange wirken. Deshalb möchte ich Dir eine zweite Empfehlung geben, und zwar morgen den Telefonhörer zu ergreifen und mit dem für fortgeschrittenen PK erfahrenen Urologen FE einen Termin zu vereinbaren, um die Hormontherapie nicht einfach verpuffen zu lassen. Helmut 2 kann Dir alle notwendigen Informationen zum Urologen FE liefern.


 Dietrich, habe soeben  ein PN an Dich abgesendet und da steht alles was Du benötigst!
Alles Gute für den weiteren Verlauf,
Helmut

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Dieter aus Husum,
> -ich habe in der ganzen Literatur bei Prostata-Ca keinen Beweis gefunden, das entweder die Schulmedizien oder die Alternativmedizien bei Organerhaltender Therapie einen Zeitvorteil in der Lebens verlängerung verbuchen kann.


Hallo Dietrich, den angesprochenen Beweis für Lebensverlängerung bei kurativen Therapien vs. Nichtbehandlung wird es auch nicht so bald geben. Ich denke, Du meinst das. Man müsste nämlich eine Gruppe nicht behandeln,  - diese Gruppe ist schwer zu finden. Deshalb wird auch eine ganz bestimmte Gruppe von Männern noch eine ganze Weile lang dieses Argument verwenden.

----------


## Dietrich.W.

Da haben wir gründlich aneinander vorbeigeredet, denn 
alternative Krebs-Heilmethoden sind ernsthafter Kampf gegen den Krebs und keinesfalls mit der schulmedizienischen "Nichtbehandlung", also abwarten mit 
Verlaufskontrolle gleichzusetzen. Vergleichen kann man 
ernsthaft also nur solche Gruppen/Fälle, die ernsthaft und 
mit vollem Programm gegen den Krebs angehen, entweder
schulmedizienisch oder alternativmedizienisch. Leider muß
ich aber aus Erfahrung sagen, daß die alternativmedizienischen Vorgehensweisen sehr viel mehr 
Einsatz, Entbehrung, Konsaquenz und Geduld erfordern.
Also, m.E. können nur beide Vorgehensweisen bei vollem
Einsatz und Kontrolle verglichen werden, und da konnte ich bisher eben noch keinen Zeitvorteilsnachweis finden.
Viele Grüße!
Dietrich.W.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Da haben wir gründlich aneinander vorbeigeredet, denn alternative Krebs-Heilmethoden sind ernsthafter Kampf gegen den Krebs und keinesfalls mit der schulmedizienischen "Nichtbehandlung", also abwarten mit 
> Verlaufskontrolle gleichzusetzen.


Hallo Dietrich, da sollten wir wohl die Terminologie klären.

Erste Priorität der Schulmedizin ist der kurative Therapieversuch, solange er sinnvoll ist. Wann dieses Bestreben nicht mehr sinnvoll ist, das ist häufig Bestandteil unserer Diskussionen und hat viel mit Ethik, Moral und Verantwortungsbewusstsein zu tun.

Für den Prostatakrebs kenne ich keine Methoden der Alternativmedizin, die dem Anspruch einer "Heilmethode" gerecht werden. Ich habe bei meiner Ausdrucksweise "Nichtbehandlung" auch nicht an das Abwarten der Schulmedizin gedacht, sondern wirklich an die Komplementärmedizin, wie zum Beispiel Naturheilverfahren oder Alternativmedizin. Was auch immer Du selbst bei Deinem persönlichen ernsthaften Kampf getan haben magst: Ich verstehe es als Nichtwahrnehmung des schulmedizinischen Heilungsversuches oder auch "Nichtbehandlung" in diesem Sinne.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Dietrich:-
Es würde mich und sicherlich auch andere innteressieren, wie es bei Dir mit der Hormontherapie weitergegangen ist.  Dass Du Dir mit alternativen Mitteln bis auf 10 Jahre Deine gute Lebensqualität erhalten hast, ist sicherlich ein Wert an sich, den Du Dir nicht kleinreden lassen musst. Die Vielfalt und Menge der alternativen Mittel ist beachtlich, und ich glaube Dir gern, dass die tägliche Vorbereitung und Zubereitung viel Zeit und die Beschaffung der Mittel viel Geld gekostet haben.  Willst Du das neben der Hormontherapie so weitermachen oder gedenkst Du, in Zukunft ganz zur schulmedizinischen Behandlung zu wechseln?
Wie Deine künftige Krankheitsentwicklung sein wird, hängt nicht vom PSA-Wert ab sondern von dem Anteil hormonabhängiger Zellen am Gesamtkrebs, was Du aber nicht kennst, da Du keine DNA-Analyse hast machen lassen. Der bisherige langsame Anstieg lässt vermuten, dass dieser Anteil sehr hoch ist und dass Dein Krebs langsam wächst. Die Explosion des PSA  deutet auf Metastasen, d.h. nun auf eine Vielzahl von Krebsherden, die gleichzeitig wachsen. Aber auch diese bilden sich unter Hormontherapie zurück, wenn der Anteil hormonabhängiger Zellen groß ist  Ich halte es daher für möglich, dass Dein PSA  unter Hormontherapie einen Nadir von unter 0 erreichen wird. Ein Nadir unter 0,05 hätte diagnostischen Wert. Aber hätte er auch einen therapeutischen Wert?  Er hätte keinen therapeutischen Wert, wäre therapeutisch eher nachteilig, weil hormonresistente Zellen, je mehr sie den Zusammenhalt im Zellverbund verlieren, einen Wachstumsvorteil erhielten. Ich meine deshalb, Du könntest Dich in Absprache mit Deinem Arzt auch mit einem PSA von etwa 4 zufrieden geben und die Hormontherapie dann abbrechen oder unterbrechen, um zu intermittieren. Hinsichtlich der Kompetenz ärztlicher Betreuung schließe ich mich der Empfehlung in vorangegangenen Beiträgen an. Es gibt wirksame Mittel, um Therapiepausen zu verlängern, auch Medikamente, um hormonresistenten Zellen zu bekämpfen. Aber dafür, die erforderlichen Kontrollen und möglicherweise notwendigen Umstellungen in der Therapie brauchst Du einen auf Prostatakrebs spezialisierten Onkologen. 
Und bedenke eines: Wenn Du die Hormontherapie ohne wirkliche Not (Miktionsbeschwerden, Schmerzen) aufbrauchst bis sie nicht mehr wirkt, hast Du Dein wirksamstes palliatives Pulver verschossen. Dann bist Du hormonresistent und dort angelangt, wo Du auf keinen Fall hin wolltest, bei der Cjhemotherapie. So gibt es eine schulmedizinische Lehrmeinung, vertreten von dem amerikanischen Onkologen Patrick Walsh, Hormontherapie unabhängig von PSA-Anstiegen grundsätzlich erst dann einzusetzen, wenn Beschwerden dies erforderlich machen. 
Du siehst: Es gibt viel nachzudenken. Und suche Dir einen guten Arzt. Wie der Lateiner sagt: "Experto credite".

Gruß und alles Gute, Reinardo

----------


## HerbertN28

Hallo reinardo!

Ich habe Deinen Bericht gelesen. Meine Hormontherapie haben wir im März 2006 auf intermittierend  mit Advodart bei einem PSA-Wert von 0,1 und Testeron 1,00 umgestellt.
Daran hat sich bis März 2010 nichts geändert. Vom stellvertretenden Direktor der Urologischen-Klinik  Benjamin Fränklin der Charite wurde mir empholen auf Grund dieses unveränderten Wertes auch Proskar abzusetzen. Dies haben wir in Verbindung mit meinem Urologen gemacht. Bisher heit sich noch keine Reaktion gezeigt und letzten Vierteljahreswerte haben sich nicht verändert. Was kann ich daraus schließen? Kann ich davon ausgehen,daß der Krebs nicht mehr da ist? In de 4Jahren derintermittierenden Hormontherapie wurde 3mal die Woche die Misteltherapie ddurchgeführt.Wir haben auch diese vorerast abgesetzt.
Die bisher durchgeführten Knochensintografien haben keine Metastasen erkennen lassen.
Ich bitte um Eure Meinungen.

Gruß HerbertN28

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich HerbertN28,



> Meine Hormontherapie haben wir im März 2006 auf intermittierend  mit Advodart bei einem PSA-Wert von 0,1 und Testeron 1,00 umgestellt.
> Daran hat sich bis März 2010 nichts geändert. Vom stellvertretenden Direktor der Urologischen-Klinik  Benjamin Fränklin der Charite wurde mir empholen auf Grund dieses unveränderten Wertes auch Proskar abzusetzen. 
>  Gruß HerbertN28


Kann immer wieder darauf hinweisen, daß Avodart eine bessere Eigenschaft hat wie Proscar! Bitte schau Dir doch die PowerPoint Folie auf meiner Website => http://www.pca-info.de/video-flash-v...strum-md-facp/  mal an und zwar gleich die erste "Stephen B. Strum MD FACP   -   Erfolgreiche Konzepte im Kampf  gegen den Prostatakrebs  -  München 09. Mai 2009  -  In deutscher  Sprache!" und auf der 23. - 24. Seite wird ganz gut erklärt warum!

Auf dem Video-Flash Vortrag von Dr. Stephen Strum wird es ab der 6v9 nochmals in Englisch und übersetzt wird es von Dr. Eichhorn bestens erklärt!

Während meiner letzten ADT-3 und auch danach, konnte ich meinen Urologen  und Onkologen überzeugen, daß Avodart immer einzunehmen Sinn macht! 

Also, Lieber Norbert, weiter hin Avodart zu nehmen macht wirklich Sinn!

Alles gute mein Lieber
Helmut

----------

